# Fishing from Panama City Beach



## groundhawg (Dec 11, 2015)

Going to Panama City next week and would like to try deep sea fishing.  Is a "party boat" worth the time and cost?  If so which company should I go with?  To really catch a few fish is a charter boat a better choice and is there a place a fellow can get on as a walk on?
Thanks.


----------



## bucky (Dec 12, 2015)

groundhawg said:


> Going to Panama City next week and would like to try deep sea fishing.  Is a "party boat" worth the time and cost?  If so which company should I go with?  To really catch a few fish is a charter boat a better choice and is there a place a fellow can get on as a walk on?
> Thanks.



I would not do a Party boat. You can go to the marinas and walk looking for signs asking for one or two people to make a boat. Reel addiction charters is the best boat.


----------



## needmotime2fish (Dec 12, 2015)

My 2-cents on PCB party boat fishing...
Last time I was there (3-4 years ago), I tried a party boat. It was easy to get on one by going early and reserving your spot. I paid $55, but it's probably higher now.
It was "ok", but we were bottom fishing, using stiff rods and heavy sinkers (8 to 16 oz), and were catching small fish - not much over a pound - so they didn't give much of a fight.  We simply winched them up off the bottom. The best part of the trip was the conversation with other people sitting near you - not the fishing itself.
If all you're looking for is to get outdoors for a fairly nice boat ride, plus some fish to take home, it's fine. But it's definitely not a "sportfishing" experience.
On the other hand, you should be aware that party boats are vastly different around the country. I sometimes go on one when I visit my sister, who lives on the NJ coast. Most of the party boats there target much larger fish, like yellowtail, bluefish, or stripers, which average between 5 and fifteen pounds, and give an angler an excellent fight.  If there are any party boats in PCB that go a ways offshore after bigger fish, you might enjoy that more than the bottom fishing type. Otherwise, try the suggestion above, posted by 'bucky', and look for a charter.

Although I did enjoy my one outing on a PCB party boat for what it was, I probably wouldn't do it again.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 12, 2015)

needmotime2fish said:


> My 2-cents on PCB party boat fishing...
> Last time I was there (3-4 years ago), I tried a party boat. It was easy to get on one by going early and reserving your spot. I paid $55, but it's probably higher now.
> It was "ok", but we were bottom fishing, using stiff rods and heavy sinkers (8 to 16 oz), and were catching small fish - not much over a pound - so they didn't give much of a fight.  We simply winched them up off the bottom. The best part of the trip was the conversation with other people sitting near you - not the fishing itself.
> If all you're looking for is to get outdoors for a fairly nice boat ride, plus some fish to take home, it's fine. But it's definitely not a "sportfishing" experience.
> ...



Very well written and good information.  Thanks for taking the time to reply.  Have never been to the "beach" during December hope that some of the charter boats are working as I think I would like to go the walk on route.

Any others with information please share.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 12, 2015)

The best way to fish a party boat is to reserve a spot on the back of the boat...bring your own rods and tackle and bring live bait. You will catch a lot more fish. A minnow bucket and aerator are relatively cheap.. Catch some pin fish at the dock or cigar minnows on a sabiki rig.. Cigars aren't as hardy as pin fish but are much better bait.


----------



## thedudeabides (Dec 12, 2015)

oops1 said:


> The best way to fish a party boat is to reserve a spot on the back of the boat...bring your own rods and tackle and bring live bait. You will catch a lot more fish. A minnow bucket and aerator are relatively cheap.. Catch some pin fish at the dock or cigar minnows on a sabiki rig.. Cigars aren't as hardy as pin fish but are much better bait.



^ This right here.


----------



## donald-f (Dec 13, 2015)

If you choose the party boat go with the Jubilee. I have fished on her many times and have always caught fish. As said above I have always carried cigar minnows (frozen , you can get them at Walmart )( a deck hand cut the bait for me ) and fish the back of the boat. The crew and captain are very helpful. It has a upper deck for those that only want to go along for the ride, air conditioned cabin with snacks and drinks or you can carry your own.
Do a search on Jubilee deep sea fishing Panama City Fl. for pics and rates.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 13, 2015)

Being a fisherman for catfish and crappie I do not have deep sea fishing rigs.  Can pick up some bait, though, and try to get  a leg up on the others fishing on the boat.  Do plan to check out the charter boats and compare cost and time.  Thanks for the information on the party boat.  They have some good reviews.


----------



## donald-f (Dec 28, 2015)

Well how was the trip? What kind of fishing trip did you take trip?


----------



## groundhawg (Jan 1, 2016)

donald-f said:


> Well how was the trip? What kind of fishing trip did you take trip?



Sorry have been in Ocean Park, Washington visiting kids and grandkids for holidays and just got back.  Was is PC 13 to 16 December and did not get to go fishing.  Weather was to rough, 7 to 9 foot swells on Monday with lots of rain and Tuesday almost as bad.  Planning another trip early spring and plan to get a taste on party boat first day and then try to walk-on charter the next day.

Thanks for all the information.


----------

